

NSA denies my FOIA request - jessaustin
http://blog.erratasec.com/2013/07/nsa-denies-my-foia-request.html

======
vermontdevil
And FISA court just rubber stamped the continuance of the phone records
collection.

NSA will not be stopped, not without a bitter fight. I don't even think they
will be stopped if Congress passes a law restricting this. They will just find
another way around it.

The only way this whole thing will be stopped is by defunding the agency and
shutting it down as if it'll happen.

Best recourse is to disrupt NSA's collecting by using technology against them.
I do have hope and faith it'll happen eventually.

~~~
dmix
The fallacy is thinking the NSA is the problem, rather than the states ability
to severely limit their legally liability for acting unconstitutionally thanks
to the concept of "state secrets".

------
coldcode
I heard a commentator on TV a little bit ago describe the US as the world's
greatest democracy. I felt like crying.

